# Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

Hi Folks,

will mich hier mal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Torsten und ich komme aus dem Großraum MOL. Lese hier schon seit einer längeren Zeit mit und bin der Meinung, es ist Zeit "Hallo" zu sagen. Klasse Forum hier, gefällt mir 
Habe per PN auch schon einige Kontakte geknüpft toll

Bilder vom Teich (ich weiß, da seid ihr ganz heiß drauf ) gibt's später.

Also, man ließt sich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bis denne 


*fette Grüße
&
Rock on*


PS: mein Nickname stammt von meinem - defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

Moin Torsten !

Konspirative Kontakte :shock
Da wirds aber Zeit das Du auch dem Untergrund auftauchst  
Oh Mann  ! Immer noch keine Fotos :nase
Nu aber mal bissl Ballett 
Na dann fühl Dich mal weiterhin wohl hier !

lg
axel


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*mein Senf*

Hi Axel,

jou, ich weiß, wird Zeit 

*fette Grüße
&
Rock on
*
PS: deine (Ex)Fische fühlen sich richtig wohl bei mir


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

huhu torsten,noch kein besatz ....was hast denn so vor ?


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*mein Senf*

doch, doch

einige Moderließchen, Goldelritzen und Goldfische sind drin


*fette Grüße
&
Rock on *


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

Torsten !

Nu mal her mit den Bankdaten !
Du weißt ja, das Bankgeheimnis ist Geschichte und nu wo ich weiß das de ne Mio aufn Konto hast . 1 Mio pro Ex Fisch von mir 
Freut mich das es meinen Ex Fischen juuut bei Dir geht !

Lg
axel


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*



axel schrieb:


> Torsten !
> 
> Nu mal her mit den Bankdaten !
> Du weißt ja, das Bankgeheimnis ist Geschichte und nu wo ich weiß das de ne Mio aufn Konto hast . 1 Mio pro Ex Fisch von mir
> ...




Jaa, gute Pflege Herr Doctor


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

hey torsten, nasen sind perfekt....musst du auch noch haben...keine augenweide ,aber nützlich gegen algen ´! gruss anja


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*mein Senf*



shorty schrieb:


> hey torsten, nasen sind perfekt....musst du auch noch haben...keine augenweide ,aber nützlich gegen algen ´! gruss anja




Naaasen ???

Helf mir mal bitte weiter !!!


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

Hallo Shorty Anja !

Nu mal her von einem Foto von Deiner Nase !
Bin auch Neugierig !

lg
axel


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: mein Senf*



HD-Torsten schrieb:


> Naaasen ???
> 
> Helf mir mal bitte weiter !!!


das sind längliche ,mit einer falkenschwanzähnlichen flosse ....meine sind jetzt ca 7 cm lang....echt pflegeleicht


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Shorty Anja !
> 
> Nu mal her von einem Foto von Deiner __ Nase !
> Bin auch Neugierig !
> ...


hey axel ....die gibt es wirklich foto  muss ich erst machen ! es gibt sie wirklich google sonst mal


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

Hi Shorty Anja !

Hab sie gefunden   
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Neus1.jpg

lg axel


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

habe 15 nasen in meinem teich .....alles blendend ....bin kein fischexperte,mein papa hat fischzucht seit jahren und er hat gesagt ..die gelten


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*mein Senf*

Hi Anja,

Fotos von deinem Starrahmen würden mich auch interessieren. Flat- oder Knucklehead ???


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

nicht´s von denen ...shovel


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

Early ??


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

siehst du ! ANHANG


----------



## HD-Torsten (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

geiles Teil (kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor )


----------



## shorty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

BAD SALZUFLEN !?


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Tach ooch, ick bin der Neue*

Hi. 

Und ich dachte, es geht um die Teichvorstellung..... 

Um nochmal auf das Thema __ Nase zurück zu kommen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=611

Ich hatte 5 davon im Teich. Die letzte habe ich mit den toten Fröschen nach diesem Winter aus dem Teich gefischt. Da die __ Frösche vermutlich erstickt sind, schließe ich nicht aus, dass die Nase aus dem gleichen Grund verstarb...
Algen bekämpft man am besten mit Pflanzen. Algen kommen von zuviel Nährstoffen und daran ändern zusätzlich eingesetzte Fische wenig. Was vorne rein geht, kommt hinten wieder raus.


----------



## HD-Torsten (8. Apr. 2009)

*mein Senf*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Und ich dachte, es geht um die Teichvorstellung.....



Ja, wir sind leicht entglitten   :sorry


----------

